# Best graphics card for first rig



## Birdman1586 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I am new here and I am looking to see if you have any suggestions on what might be a good graphics card for someone that wants to build there own rig for the first time.
I was think of buying a couple of AMD RX 5700 XT might work well. I have done the calculations and it looks like I'd be making around $4.35 USD for each card.
Your opinions and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Birdman


----------



## trog100 (Apr 9, 2021)

what kind of rig and how much do you want to spend.. ??

trog


----------



## Birdman1586 (Apr 9, 2021)

trog100 said:


> what kind of rig and how much do you want to spend.. ??
> 
> trog


Hey Trog, 

I am not quite sure what you mean by what kind of rig. I was going to mine whatever makes the most on that given day/time. And I would like to spend as little as possible but I am prepared to spend up to $10,000


----------



## trog100 (Apr 9, 2021)

10k would buy you an 8 x 3060ti rig at todays prices.. i like 3060ti cards because 3080 cards run too hot on the memory..

60 m/sh x 8.. 480 m/sh.. 

trog


----------



## atifsh (Apr 9, 2021)

now the question remain..!

where you'll get 8 of either. 

also remember Ethereum profits will be going down in couple months and getting a system with 10 month ROI at todays profits is a hard decision.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 9, 2021)

atifsh said:


> now the question remain..!
> 
> where you'll get 8 of either.
> 
> also remember Ethereum profits will be going down in couple months and getting a system with 10 month ROI at todays profits is a hard decision.



you do what i just did.. you pay ebay prices.. or you give up the idea.. which one is the wisest i aint gonna debate.. he he

trog


----------

